# 30-30 ammo ?



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I'm new to this caliber and have a question. I have a lever Action Winchester 30-30 and was thinking last night about how my kids 22 lever action Henry will shoot any size 22 round except Mag. Is there any other size round that will shoot out of a 30-30? Like a short or any other type?*


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

No.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I'm finding out as I look online you are correct as far as I can tell. I don't understand why but it is what it is I guess.:001_huh:*


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

don't load any pointed ammo in there either

while in the loading tube upon firing the recoil could set off a round in the tube

just saying this because you said you are new to this round.


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

chevelle427 said:


> don't load any pointed ammo in there either
> 
> while in the loading tube upon firing the recoil could set off a round in the tube
> 
> just saying this because you said you are new to this round.


Hornady makes a rubber tip pointed 30-30 that is exponentially more accurate than flat nose and it is compatible with the lever guns.


----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

*30-30*

hornaday,leverevolution, plastic tip works in tube, 125grn light loads for reloads,ask sawman, he might be able to help on info for reload light loads good luck maxfold


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

leverevolution

has a punch to them

i thought i had my 45-70 loaded up close to hot and picked up a bax of leverevolution and shot a few .


i think i can bump my reloads up a little


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

I've got an old Savage 30 - 30 bolt action that I love. For years, I was disappointed that I could only get round-nose or flat-nose rounds for it. 
I picked up a few boxes of the Leverevolution. I haven't tried them yet, but they look like they should perform well.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*The Hornady's are for sure the way to go but I was more thing of like the equivilent to a 22 short. I can get around 21 of those in the Golden Boy but only 11 LR rounds. I thought maybe there was a cut down casing with the same size projectile that could be used. Same principal so I thought there may be some thing out there but I have not seen anything yet. There is alot of room in the brass to spare and still have a very strong round and have more capacity. *

*The Glock GCP 45 for example, same punch but smaller over all size. I some one did make the "smaller" round the capacity of the tube would increas alot. It's not an issue I was just curious.*


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Yes There is*

If you happen to come accross a older box of 30WCF(Winchester Center Fire) it will work perfectly in a .30-30Win. Also....a 30-30Win will fire in a 30-30AI chamber. Actually,that is how I make the brass for my wife's deer/hog gun. ---SAWMAN


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

This is from a long time hunter with the 30-30 . his favorite ammo was this -
30-30 HP


----------

